# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Πρόβλημα με linear.

## PanosLouk

Γεια σας.

Έχω στην κατοχή μου ενα linear 300 watt της rf source, και μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα.

Καθώς το μηχάνημα δουλεύει κανονικά και βγάζει τα 300watt στην έξοδο του, δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα απο την εκπεμπόμενη υσχη, ανακλωμενα και στασιμα, αλλά δείχνει μόνο σωστα την θερμοκρασία.

Και επειδή δεν υπάρχει support απο την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, για να το διορθωσω.

Αν λοιπον σας επισυνάψω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικό του linear θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη;

Μια μικρή περιγραφή του εσωτερικού του είναι μια πλακέτα με τον ενισχυτη, αλλη μια πλακέτα με 3 πηνία στα οποία σε κάθε στάδιο υπάρχουν δυο πυκνωτές απο το οποίο οδηγούνται σε ενα ολοκληρωμένο με εναν ρελέ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## PanosLouk

http://www.rfsource.gr/files/AFM300D.pdf εδώ υπαρχουν λεπτομέριες για το linear

----------


## Notios38

αν μπορείς ανέβασε φωτο απο το τμημα της γέφυρας μεχρι την εξοδο..Θα βοηθουσε να δουμε πως μετραει,μεχρι και την ενδειξη στην οθονη...

----------


## PanosLouk

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες 
11084502_670776299714638_1124733977_n.jpg 11084450_670776206381314_2062994038_n.jpg 11084394_670776283047973_1291275941_n.jpg 11082679_670776156381319_504952960_n.jpg 11076775_670776186381316_1879962448_n.jpg 11076113_670776129714655_259706865_n.jpg

----------


## staaronis3

Το κύκλωμα της γέφυρας είναι αυτό κάτω αριστερά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Σου πα ή έχει κάψει το A/D του μικροελεγκτή ή κάποιο απ τα ενδιάμεσα (πυκνωτές και τα σχετικά) είναι καμένο. Κεραυνό δεν είχε φάει αυτό;

----------


## Notios38

Ωραίος ..ενοειται οτι εχεις βαλει γεφυρα  να δεις τι πραγματικα βγαζει..στο φορτίο,με λιγη ισχυ πας στις διοδους στη γεφυρα φωτο 6 και μετρας ..η μια ταση ειναι FW κ η αλλη   RW που καπου ενισχυει.πριν την οδηγήσει στον επεξεργαστη...παρε τις τυπ γραμμες κατω απο την κιτρινη ταινια..να δεις που τις παει..πολλες βιδες λειπουν...απο κρισιμα σημεια τις εβγαλες εσυ για να το ανοιξεις?...επισης  βλεπω στο φιλτρο να εχει αρπαξει το τυπωμένο για δες τους silver mika...

----------


## PanosLouk

Μετα απο στατικό ηλεκτρισμό το έκανε..

----------


## PanosLouk

Το κακό είναι οτι δεν έχω φορτίο αλλά στην κεραία το μηχάνημα βγάζει 290 βατ με 1.2 στάσιμα. Οι βίδες που λείπουν είναι απο το μεταλικό καπάκι.
Λέτε να αρχίζω να αλλαζω τους πικνωτες που είναι στην γέφυρα;

----------


## Notios38

Οχι  δες που παει κατω απο την κιτρινη  ταινια ... στην 6 φωτο ...

----------


## PanosLouk

received_670964099695858.jpeg ορίστε μια φώτο

----------


## moutoulos

Πολύ ποιοτικό Linear RF, ειδικά οι πλακέτες του. Συμβάλουν 
στην πολύωρη & απροβλημάτιστη συνεχόμενη 24ωρη εκπομπή ...

----------


## PanosLouk

Ναι αρκετά καλό αλλά μου έχει βγάλει την ψυχή με τον στατικό που επηρεάζεται η γεφηρα και δεν υπάρχει support ώστε να το διορθωσω.

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτό εννοούσα ... πλακέτες χωρίς μάσκα (SolderMask) εν έτει 2015 ?. Με "γύρισε" πίσω 30 χρόνια.

----------


## PanosLouk

Καλα το μηχανιμα ειναι του 2007 αλλα δεν σημενει τιποτα αυτο, εχει σοβαρα λαθη..

----------


## amiga

Το κύκλωμα της προστασίας και γενικά το software του controller είναι σχεδιασμένα και γραμμένο απο εμένα εποχή 2005.... 
Αν θέλεις στείλε pm το κινητό σου να σου πώ ότι θες!

----------


## SRF

> *Το κύκλωμα της προστασίας και γενικά το software του controller είναι σχεδιασμένα και γραμμένο απο εμένα εποχή 2005.... 
> *Αν θέλεις στείλε pm το κινητό σου να σου πώ ότι θες!



Χμμμ! Ενδιαφέρον! Είναι το ίδιο και για το 500 του? Αν ναι έχω εγω΄κάποιες ερωτήσεις, για το πως μεταβάλλεις το όριο μέγιστης ισχύος, που κόβει μετά?

----------


## kostas30

μου φαινετε λιγο αρπαγμενη η πλακετα του φιλτρου η με γελαν τα ματια μου 
 :Confused1:

----------


## SRF

> μου φαινετε λιγο αρπαγμενη η πλακετα του φιλτρου η με γελαν τα ματια μου



Σου φαίνεται? Σταχτη & μπούρμπερη είναι!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## amiga

ίδιο είναι , είναι ένας controller που όταν τον σεταρει πρώτη φορά του ζητάει να επιλέξει μοντέλο.
αλλά απ ότι θυμάμαι δεν είχα φτιάξει για 500αρι αλλά για 300 600 1200 2400
έχουν περάσει χρόνια βέβαια... ίσως και να είχα κάνει καμιά αλλαγή.
Για αυτο που με ρωτάς πάντως αν κρατήσεις κατά την εκκίνηση πατημένο το κουμπάκι select και ένα άλλο που είναι τυπωμένο στην πλακέτα θα σε πάει σε setup menu.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να μετρησης πρωτα τα διοδακια της γεφυρας (ειναι στην πλακετα μετα το φιλτρο)
και μιας και με τον θοδωρη βρισκομαι πολυ συχνα,αν δεν βρεις ακρη στειλε μου ενα πμ.

----------


## radioamateur

Το εν λόγω μηχάνημα μου φαίνεται πολύ χύμα.Θωράκιση μηδενική.

Για τους λάτρες των πειραμάτων αφιερωμένη η παρακάτω φώτο....

----------


## staurosv

πρωτα μετρα  την διοδο  στη γεφυρα  smd αν εχεις βαλε μια αλη 1n4148 αυτη πρεπει να ναι  και πειραξε ελαφρα το τριμερ  που ειναι στην πλευρα του ηλεκτρολητικου μαυρος   και βαλε και μια γεφυρα στην εξοδο

----------


## staurosv



----------

